# Training for first century, need help...



## BoneDigger (Aug 5, 2006)

The most I have ever ridden is 65 miles at one sitting. That was many years ago. I am getting back in shape after the birth of my two daughters (I'm a male, this was sympathetic pregnancy!) and I plan to do a 100 mile ride by September. Right now I am doing 20-25 miles at a time, although this is limited primarily by time and not ability. I think I could easily do 40 miles.

For getting in shape for a century, would I be better off focusing on long rides at moderate intensity or should I be doing sprints/intervals? Or, is a combination better?

Todd


----------



## JohnK (May 19, 2006)

*I think at this point*

you need to just go ride. I would aim for one long ride a week (weekend ride) besides your normal weekday rides and just build from there.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

Two words: Base Building. The only way to train for races like LOTJA or the Tour de Park City is to ride long and steady. What I mean is min rides should be at least 3 hours working up to 5-6 hour rides. A Century, to be frank, is no big deal. It's easy. And I know you can do it. The other two races above nearly killed me. Literally.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Do one long ride a week, increase the time by no more than 10% a week. Do some (2-4) shorter rides during the week as well, at a slightly higher pace. Increase your total training time by no more than 10% a week. Do some intervals during the week if you want, but they are not required. If your target century includes any significant hills, make sure your training does too.

Consider doing a half or metric century before the goal century. 

Get your fueling needs figured out before the century.

I recommend the book "Long Distance Cycling" by Pavekla and Matheny. Bicycling magazine has a century training plan which many people have used to complete centuries. It's on line, or you can buy the book.


----------



## BoneDigger (Aug 5, 2006)

I sincerely appreciate all of ther great information! It sounds like I need to slowly build my base by doing longer and longer rides (slowly building up each week), with some shorter, but more intense rides thrown in. I'll check out the book and the website (Bicycling.com) and see what they have to say.

Thanks again!

Todd


----------

